# Another bunny question



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 22, 2018)

Ok so we had a hard time with our first litters. I first had them in a coloney style then at one point I moved on litter with mother to a rabbit hutch we had(its 4ftx 2ft) (we got iy for free) I hadn't planned on using it for the rabbits I generally use it for chicks. Now I am looking into having my husband build one large hutch that has access to the ground. And can have the ground closed off. Anyways we had problems with her killing the almost month and half bunnies from jumping on them by accident. How large do I need to have this made and when do you separate them. I thought at two months but can it be earlier? These are the two ideals we had and the ogrinal pen. I want to be able to move the cage around so they can have grass but I plan on feedig them as well.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Feb 22, 2018)

Some wean as early as 4 weeks, I go between 6 to 8 weeks, depending on several factors.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 22, 2018)

So she could have been done with them then... I had to move them back to the original pen because of the ones being killed then they got pink eye and even with treatment I lost all of them...I am been thinking it wasn't pink eye but something that looked like it. This is how big they where at a month.


----------



## Tale of Tails Rabbitry (Feb 22, 2018)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> I had to move them back to the original pen because of the ones being killed then they got pink eye and even with treatment I lost all of them.



I got a bit lost with the where they were when...was the original pen the colony where they developed pink eye?

I had not had any rabbits with pink eye but I keep my rabbits off the ground which reduces their exposure to such things generally. I think pink eye can be a secondary problem, more like a symptom, of something more serious. However, I have read pink eye can go into a brain infection also.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 22, 2018)

They where in the original to began with I moved only one litter I then had to move that litter back.


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Feb 22, 2018)

The original pen is where they began getting pink eye I believe that's why I moved them to separate them from a younger litter.


----------



## Missmonty (Feb 27, 2018)

I usually like to keep them with mom between 6-8 weeks as well but it really does depend on the litter. I have one doe that usually has 12-14 kits per litter. When I breed her sometimes I may take them a little earlier as they really don't fit in the cage with her, even if I move her to my biggest cage they still are all over each other and end up covered in pee.


----------

